
China’s Censors Take Final Step in Blocking Gmail - tn13
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2014/12/29/chinas-censors-take-final-step-in-blocking-gmail/
======
tn13
I think companies across the world should start investing in lobbying efforts
to block Google and other American services in their country wherever
possible.

Chinese people today do not rely on Google or Amazon so much. Partly because
of government policies and mostly because they do not understand English.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Gmail was heavily used by the young educated class. It might not be as fast as
QQ mail, but they didn't have to worry about the government (well, their
government) spying on them. Otherwise in China there is not even an
expectation of privacy, even a small time local government thug can get access
to your email.

If the CCP wants to close China from the world, these are great strategies for
doing that. Things have definitely slid backwards since 2008.

~~~
hawkice
> If the CCP wants to close China from the world, these are great strategies
> for doing that.

It's odd, in many ways, that the two biggest cultures have such a magnitude of
separation from each other, a gulf bridged by so few aside from immigrants in
either direction. Nothing to ensure a clean partition of a social graph like
making it impossible to communicate over distance (coupled with physical
borders providing barriers to communication in person).

------
Wogef
Gmail is now very heavily used in foreign trade in China, by completely
blocking it they just necessitated Chinese companies buying VPNs that would
never have felt the need before.

As a side note this does not really effect foreigners here since all of use
pretty much use VPNs full time.

